# I Hate Beautychoice.com



## L1LMAMAJ (May 30, 2009)

.....


----------



## darkorchid (May 30, 2009)

Wow that really sucks. I think you showed a great deal of patience dealing with them about it. I haven't had any experience with them , but I would have thought they would be better staffed etc (my perspective is based pretty much on the fact that Pursebuzz often talks about their site and their products, so I would think they were a reputable business in order to support all the business etc). 
I hope they do refund you! It would be nice if you could claim interest or something from them for making you wait this long! 
Good luck


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 30, 2009)

I ordered two hot tools curling irons from them in Janurary, then i received an email stating the items were in back order.  Come Feburary the items still have not shipped, come March.. I ended up moving to a new house with a different address, so i called customer service with no luck, i emailed them with no luck.  So when the items finally shipped in March I had to go to the hassle of bugging the new homeowners, etc....

I even sent them an Email stating all the trouble i had to go through, no appology what so ever. Im never buying from them again.


----------



## Forever (May 30, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## iadoremac (May 30, 2009)

WTF you should definately talk to your cc company about that


----------



## swaly (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Forever* 

 
_And i lost probably $100.00 But theres nothing i can do.I just call it a loss and have learned my lesson about ordering from unknown companies._

 

File a report with your credit card company. You don't have to take outright fraud lying down––it's an actual crime that, nowadays, is quite easily resolved by simply calling your CC company. I would NEVER give up on a $100 charge, especially if they wasted that much of my precious time as well.







 Good luck!

Oh, and spread the gospel. Make a YouTube video! Post on forums! This kind of company shouldn't be allowed to keep doing what it does...uncalled-for disrespect and what is essentially theft of your $$ needs to be known. I hate getting shafted


----------



## MACLovin (May 30, 2009)

Forever -- dispute the charges with your credit card!! That's totally unacceptable, i can't believe that shit!

What kind of degenerate morons are running this company? Sounds like a huge scam, seriously.. I think some of the youtube people should do some research before pimping out this website to everyone simply because they get some freebies to review. Not cool at all.


----------



## User27 (May 30, 2009)

I am now the third person saying report it to your credit card company. Both ladies that said that you should open a claim are 100% right. Your credit card company can get your funds back in most cases due to a fraudulent transaction, which yours falls under. Said company charged you for items, which you never received, and you were lied to by a representative of said company when they said you were never charged to begin with. When people don't open fraud cases, they screw other people over repeatedly until they're finally caught. Your $100 could be ten other peoples' $100 meaning they conned a thousand dollars off people that easily and had time enough to do so.

Companies like this need to be reviewed by the triple B......Better Business Bureau. I'm sure when enough people file fraud cases, they'll have their hands full defending their business (or non) ethics. 

Thanks for bringing up the youtube guru hype, almost bought from a certain Coastal company after all these videos singing their praises. Then I started to see mixed reviews from customers about shipping times and attitude problems. Sounds like some noticed guru vids leaning in companies' favors....thought I was paranoid from 3 months ago on. Thanks for letting me know there is a pattern of potential swaying involved....hey, say this about our company and you'll get a free Manly palette style.  

I kind of like to purchase items from friendly people who actually provide a service over a headache. Hate problematic buys....too much stress for an alleged good deal.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 30, 2009)

I am tired of being patient. I'm gonna file a claim with my credit card. I have proof that they received the product I sent back to them. I absolutely hate beautychoice. Who is running the place? They're so unprofessional. Never ordering from there again..

I know for a fact that certain popular youtube guru's get commission from people who place orders on beautychoice through clicking on their link. Sure, beautychoice may have shown the guru's great customer service because they know guru's can attract many customers so of course they will treat the guru's differently. I'm not putting any guru's down, it's just my thoughts.  

thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 30, 2009)

Another thing, I asked them to send me a receipt or some kind of email saying that they "processed" the return. But no, they would say something like "please expect a confirmation email by the end of the day" and nothing would happen. They are probably extra nice and courteous to people like Pursebuzz only because she has so many subscribers and her videos are watched regularly. They know she can reach thousands of people. Not saying it's Pursebuzz's fault, but Beautychoice is just soo....-___- I don't even know a word to describe it.


----------



## MissResha (May 30, 2009)

oh maannn i hate bootychoice.com too!! they f'n suck. 

they list products they dont have in stock.

you dont know they're not in stock.

you buy, and weeks later you're like 'where the hell is my item??"

then you call and they say "oh, its outta stock but will be in stock tomorrow"

so you're irritated and say "ok whatever"

well tomorrow comes....you call back to see if it shipped. "uh, no we still dont have it, check back next week"

"um how about no. how about you cancel my order. thanks"

jerks.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Forever* 

 
_Ive got a BeautyChoice story too.I ordered a Babyliss curling iron from them and some Essie Polishes.I never received a confirmation email which i thought was a bit odd,but i figured id get it soon.A week later i get a email saying that my order had shipped and would arrive in 2 to 5 days.Great i thought! 

So i waited for it and waited for it.Nothing ever came.A week and a half later still with no delivery i went to there website and started sending them emails and leaving phone messages since they never pick up there phone.Politely asking for information of what was going on with my order.Over the period of two more weeks and about 5 or more emails and countless unanswered phone calls and messages nobody had ever returned my email or my calls.

But according to my credit card statement they had charged my credit card on the very first day i had placed that order.Usually companies dont charge you until your order has been shipped.So what could i do? I just kept with the emails,phone calls,messages no returns. But one day somebody actually answered.I politely explained to him what had been going on.He offered no apology and was quite cold,as if i was bothering him.He put me on hold for ten minutes.Came back and said its back ordered.I said wait i received an email saying it shipped weeks ago.And even if it had been a mistake or something i never received any email notifying me that it was back ordered.Why was i told this? I wouldnt have ordered in the first place if i knew it would be over a month an its still not even shipped yet.And i was charged last month! He put me on hold again came back and simply said its shipping out today.I asked is it definitely shipping today? He said yes and hung up.I thought well ok ill never purchase from them again but at least its on its way,right? Wrong! 

Another month goes by still nothing has come.I sent more emails more phone messages no returns.Finally again one day they answered.And i was so mad.The man that answered was the same man i spoke to a month earlier.Makes me think is there seriously only one man working in customer service?I once again explained whats been going on.He was so rude and annoyed he kept saying its back ordered it will ship when we get it .No matter what i said he kept repeating only that sentence.It was really pissing me off.So i said you know what i want this order canceled now and i want my money back.He said we never charged you.I said yes you did its on my credit statement that i was charged two months ago when i placed the order.He said no we didnt ill cancel your order but we wont be giving you anything back.I explained to him i had my credit statement i was definitely charged.He kept saying no its not no its not,on repeat like a child.I said could i please talk to your supervisor.*He screamed at me and said if your going to speak to me like that i will hang up on you.Im just sitting there thinking wtf this is so stupid!*

The only reason i ordered off beautychoice to begin with is because youtube makeup gurus make it sound like the worlds best company whom they have all had the greatest experiences with.Now i think no its actually because they get free stuff from beautychoice so of course there experiences with them are great! lol 

So anyway he did hang up on me.And they sent me one email telling me my order had been canceled but saying since they never charged me there would be no refund.I never received my order.Ive never got my money back.I have credit statement proving i was charged.Theyve never once returned a call or an email either.And i lost probably $100.00 But theres nothing i can do.I just call it a loss and have learned my lesson about ordering from unknown companies.Its not worth the risk.And i dont listen to youtubers praises about a company they get free things from.


OMGOSH i made this long lol Sorry._

 
WOW that is so unprofessional. Do they just hire anyone off the streets without teaching them about common courtesy!? WTF? I wish you could've recorded the conversation and reported it to BBB. I hate beautychoice. I would've let everything go if they just refunded my damn money.


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2009)

Yes, please report it to your credit card company.  That is outright fraud.  You'll get your money back.  I also agree with the poster who recommended the BBB.  This company is BEYOND shady.


----------



## Forever (May 30, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## MissResha (May 30, 2009)

damn i dont even remember checking to see if they charged me....lemme check my bank statements.


----------



## Okami08 (May 30, 2009)

"The Rule requires that when you advertise mail or telephone order merchandise, you must have a reasonable basis for stating or implying that you can ship within a certain time. If you make no shipment statement, you must have a reasonable basis for believing that you can ship within 30 days. That is why direct marketers sometimes call this the "30-day Rule."

If, after taking the customer's order, you learn that you cannot ship within the time you stated or within 30 days, you must seek the customer's consent to the delayed shipment. If you cannot obtain the customer's consent to the delay—either because it is not a situation in which you are permitted to treat the customer's silence as consent and the customer has not expressly consented to the delay, or because the customer has expressly refused to consent—you must, without being asked, promptly refund all the money the customer paid you for the unshipped merchandise."

Taking people's money, holding on to it for months, and not shipping out the product without having the consent of the buyer for the extra time isn't legal - report it to the BBB and file a complaint with the FTC!

Mail or Telephone Order Merchandise Rule


----------



## kdemers1221 (May 31, 2009)

i hate all of these "raved" about companies by youtube gurus. free stuff will always sway an opinion no matter how much people claim they're giving unbiased opinions. it makes me sick that companies will send free stuff knowing damn well they'll get new business from it and then still rip off the consumer. it's all hype and i won't ever buy from a company raved about by gurus because you just can't trust it. 

i hope the girls who got ripped off do file claims with their credit card companies as well as with the better business bureau and also that this will spread and others will complain as well.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

^^^ I agree


----------



## MissResha (May 31, 2009)

i wish somebody would send me some free stuff LOL!!

but yea, they didnt charge me, so im good


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 31, 2009)

yea i'm gonna get down to business and report these suckas. I hate when people lie.


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2009)

wow. i am amazed how this company has continued to function if it is like this!! i do hope you get your money back.


----------



## user79 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_i hate all of these "raved" about companies by youtube gurus. free stuff will always sway an opinion no matter how much people claim they're giving unbiased opinions. it makes me sick that companies will send free stuff knowing damn well they'll get new business from it and then still rip off the consumer. it's all hype and i won't ever buy from a company raved about by gurus because you just can't trust it._

 
You're def allowed your opinion but I totally disagree with it. Of course some people will think that, but honestly, ALL prominent beauty bloggers get gratis. _All _of them. Same with beauty magazines. That's how the business works. Companies want end consumers to know about their products so they will send bloggers and industry insiders products to use and test, and hopefully write about them. I don't see why it should be different on Youtube when the entire beauty industry works that way.

Sure, it's nice to get gratis stuff once in a while, but do you honestly think the offer of some free eyeshadows or a lipglass will sway a person's opinion on it that much? Not everyone's integrity can be so easily bought with the offer of some free lipgloss. I do think that maybe some people have started giving less honest reviews and don't mention the down sides to some products, some videos are honestly more like infomercials, but there's also plenty of us who get gratis and tell our honest opinion on stuff. I've also received things that weren't up to par so didn't recommend them to my viewers or use them in videos because the product was not good. But I think some smaller, less prominent companies _do _deserve to get raved about because their products are amazing but people hardly know about them - Obsessive Compulsive springs to mind. And people _should _know about them because the products are great quality and on par or better than MAC for example.

Also, what good would it do me as a video maker if I rave about some product that was actually crappy, then my viewers bought the product and realized it was crap? They would never believe a single word out of my mouth again, so what benefit does that have for the video maker?

That's my take on the issue, I know some people don't trust video makers just because they get free products but I don't see it that way. I personally value my viewers too much to review or showcase products that are actually crap. Also, if I'm about to purchase a product that I have never heard of before, I make sure to get a variety of opinions, not just one person.


----------



## rbella (May 31, 2009)

^^^I agree Miss.  I think that people who are ethical and have a good history and longstanding background within the "guru" sect (when did we start using "guru" so much?) should receive gratis.  It is up to you, the consumer, to know whether or not you are listening to a reliable source.

If someone has a disclaimer stating that they want some free products to try, "please send", well then I wouldn't trust them.  I don't know that much, so I could be totally off.  I don't watch youtube peeps.  But, I do know that there are a group of names out there I trust and don't trust.  Most of which you learn very quickly.  

Also, I like to know that there are others that I can turn to for a valuable opinion on a product versus just relying on a cosmetic company to tell me it rocks.  I value Specktra for this.  

Sorry this happened to you.  I hope it does get resolved.


----------



## kdemers1221 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_You're def allowed your opinion but I totally disagree with it. Of course some people will think that, but honestly, ALL prominent beauty bloggers get gratis. All of them. Same with beauty magazines. That's how the business works. Companies want end consumers to know about their products so they will send bloggers and industry insiders products to use and test, and hopefully write about them. I don't see why it should be different on Youtube when the entire beauty industry works that way.

Sure, it's nice to get gratis stuff once in a while, but do you honestly think the offer of some free eyeshadows or a lipglass will sway a person's opinion on it that much? Not everyone's integrity can be so easily bought with the offer of some free lipgloss. I do think that maybe some people have started giving less honest reviews and don't mention the down sides to some products, some videos are honestly more like infomercials, but there's also plenty of us who get gratis and tell our honest opinion on stuff. I've also received things that weren't up to par so didn't recommend them to my viewers or use them in videos because the product was not good. But I think some smaller, less prominent companies do deserve to get raved about because their products are amazing but people hardly know about them - Obsessive Compulsive springs to mind. And people should know about them because the products are great quality and on par or better than MAC for example.

Also, what good would it do me as a video maker if I rave about some product that was actually crappy, then my viewers bought the product and realized it was crap? They would never believe a single word out of my mouth again, so what benefit does that have for the video maker?

That's my take on the issue, I know some people don't trust video makers just because they get free products but I don't see it that way. I personally value my viewers too much to review or showcase products that are actually crap. Also, if I'm about to purchase a product that I have never heard of before, I make sure to get a variety of opinions, not just one person._

 

I agree with what you are saying, that is business. the issue is that some of these companies are not well run or have good customer service. Youtube gurus are sending their viewers to these companies and while the products might be great but if the company never gives you the product you ordered or have any form of customer service whats the point then? obviously the gurus had good experiences it was sent to them... it wasn't their money being taken without a product showing up in the mail. i'm sure most gurus don't just give reviews about products just because they got them for free. i just think people should be careful. beautychoice is raved about all over youtube and now its obvious they're not all they're cracked up to be.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I'm not saying that Beautychoice's products are crappy. They actually sell top quality products. That's not the reason why I started this thread. What I was trying to say is that the customer service is crappy and to warn others that if you want to make a purchase with Beautychoice, do so at your own risk. They may treat guru's well by giving them free stuff and whatnot (I'm not putting any guru's down for accepting) but it says nothing about their customer service.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_I agree with what you are saying, that is business. the issue is that some of these companies are not well run or have good customer service. Youtube gurus are sending their viewers to these companies and while the products might be great but if the company never gives you the product you ordered or have any form of customer service whats the point then? obviously the gurus had good experiences it was sent to them... it wasn't their money being taken without a product showing up in the mail. i'm sure most gurus don't just give reviews about products just because they got them for free. i just think people should be careful. beautychoice is raved about all over youtube and now its obvious they're not all they're cracked up to be._

 

very trueee


----------



## Forever (Jun 1, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Forever* 

 
_Im afraid that yes i do believe that one free lipstick or gloss can very much sway a youtubers review of the product or company just because it was free.If a company is giving you something free your order is going to be on time,because you never ordered it lol You wont be missing an item from your order because you didnt buy any of it.If you do have any issues the owner of the company calls you directly.Whats there to complain about? But if were talking about reviews of a product.Then i think if a youtuber starts giving bad reviews of products not only will that company stop sending them free things because it wont be helping there buisness any to be getting bad reviews.But others companies will/might catch on and start doing the same.And send there freebies to one of the many other youtubers who will be happy to tell a lie for a free lipgloss.So i think maybe some good reviews/lies are given out in fear the companies will stop sending them free products in the future.At least thats the way i see it.And im not saying all youtubers would do this.Some are very nice,talented and genuinely cool people.Im just saying there are so many beauty youtubers now.And not all of them are concerned about there viewers or with there integrity._

 
well said. i'm glad misschievouz spoke up and said that she wasn't the type to lie for a company because they gave her free stuff. i really admire that. however, there are so many beauty gurus out there that are not like that.

but then again the topic of this thread is how horrible the customer service at beautychoice is...not about how gurus feel about getting free stuff and whatnot.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Jun 2, 2009)

I have never ordered from beautychoice.com and most defently won't be now. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## VCI (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had the same experience as you with beautychoice.com--slow to no customer service.  It's ridiculous the amount of time it's taking them to give your money back. Have you looked into better business bureau.com? Seems like they can be a good mediator for you.  

I also felt it misleading utilizing third parties to "round up" customers and then not following through.  I'm really disappointed in the youtubers who've become biased for the free stuff they receive.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyhow, hope you get your money back soon!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 26, 2009)

i got a refund from reporting them to the credit card company. i will look into bbb and see what they can do. at least i got my 60 bucks back.


----------



## VCI (Jul 26, 2009)

Great! If they're gonna return it then why not do it to begin with, eh? Sheesh! Sooooo glad to hear that you got your money back and hear a success story. I'm going to spread your word whenever I see someone having a difficult time similar to yours. Have a good day!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VCI* 

 
_Great! If they're gonna return it then why not do it to begin with, eh? Sheesh! Sooooo glad to hear that you got your money back and hear a success story. I'm going to spread your word whenever I see someone having a difficult time similar to yours. Have a good day!_

 
yea they're so stupid. i hate their customer service. good thing my cc company refunded me. i would've had to wait a million years and beautychoice probably still wouldn't refund me. i'm never ordering from them again. i don't care how cheap their shit is.  they're aren't getting my money.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Gosh this is disturbing. I've considered getting a GHD from their site as it's only $160 or so and they are also a verified retailer listed on the GHD website ;\


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 31, 2010)

For $160 you can buy a T3 from Sephora. I hear they're better than GHD anyway


----------

